# Past Digs from the Wilmington Bottle Boys



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

Here you go guys and gals.  This is some of our past digs here in Wilmington, NC.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

That first group of pictures was actually from a dig up in Danville, Va.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's some inks that were dug under a street in downtown Wilmington, NC!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

How about some insulators????


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is a dig of an old dump here in Wilmington, NC!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

/


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 14, 2011)

Y'all have the "touch".  Love the little ash glazed jug.  Very pretty.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't suppose you have any of these left, do ya? I'm grooving on the embossing!!







 ..loving all the pics!! Thanks for the slideshow!! []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

yes, i have 3 left!! make me an offer.

 chris




> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I don't suppose you have any of these left, do ya? I'm grooving on the embossing!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll PM you but you need to make room in your inbox.. []


----------



## Brains (Jan 14, 2011)

nice insulators.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

there is room now.




> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I'll PM you but you need to make room in your inbox.. []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice digg'n pics. Reminds me of my digs. I dug in Currituck County NC all through the 1970's to eary 80's.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 14, 2011)

> Currituck County NC


 
 I dug some nice Indian artifacts there in the early 80s.  Wasnt into bottles at the time.


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2011)

NICE DIGS AND PIX ! GUYS THANKS FOR POSTING!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Chris, do you still have any of the insulators you want to get rid of? Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow. Bottle digging with your brother, Dad and  Mom. Doesn't get better than that.
 I like those Richmond beers with the eagle, too, but can't read the Brewery name.
 Bill


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 14, 2011)

They are Home Brews from Richmond, VA.




> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Wow. Bottle digging with your brother, Dad andÂ  Mom. Doesn't get better than that.
> I like those Richmond beers with the eagle, too, but can't read the Brewery name.
> Bill


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a few left.  Nothing special!!




> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Hey Chris, do you still have any of the insulators you want to get rid of? Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## mindmaster (Jan 15, 2011)

After looking at all those bottles I wish I could say something but my jaw is still on the floor.Now you folks know how to dig a dump... Wouldnt happen to have any of those Pepsis left would ya???


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 15, 2011)

yes i do!  i will be selling some hear in the near future.

 chris



> ORIGINAL:  mindmaster
> 
> After looking at all those bottles I wish I could say something but my jaw is still on the floor.Now you folks know how to dig a dump... Wouldnt happen to have any of those Pepsis left would ya???


----------



## mindmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds great Chris. I will be looking forward to it..

 Thanks 

 Ralph


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Chris what are you bringing to Columbia, any whiskies?
 David


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 17, 2011)

not going to be able to make it to the show man, sorry!! when is the next nc show??




> ORIGINAL:  casperwhiskey
> 
> Hi Chris what are you bringing to Columbia, any whiskies?
> David


----------

